# Central Florida?



## wavy3 (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyone? I live in Orlando and I'm wondering if anyone else is even vaguely near the area. If so...well, you know...the title of this sub-forum.


----------



## solitarian (Nov 14, 2009)

I live in the Tampa Bay area. I've been looking for a support group, and I would be happy to meet with people in central Florida.


----------



## wavy3 (Feb 25, 2011)

Cool. Anyone else?


----------



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

I live in Fort laudardale, kinda far from orlando.


----------



## wavy3 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hadoukensensei said:


> I live in Fort laudardale, kinda far from orlando.


True. We could meet at a halfway point, depending on where others live.


----------



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

wavy3 said:


> True. We could meet at a halfway point, depending on where others live.


Yeah or maybe we could go to universal park lol.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hadoukensensei said:


> Yeah or maybe we could go to universal park lol.


 I am about an hour north of Orlando. Did somebody say universal park  lol.


----------



## AwkrdNaptural (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm in Jacksonville but I willing to go to Orlando. I went to college there and like to visit.


----------



## Paulo (Mar 15, 2011)

Aki Japanese restaurant is small but very authentic. Located in Orlando. The restaurant is not that big and very friendly for introvert people


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Paulo said:


> Aki Japanese restaurant is small but very authentic. Located in Orlando. The restaurant is not that big and very friendly for introvert people


I love sushi! :clap


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I know this thread is kinda old... but I live in Central Florida, Melbourne area.


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

like 3 hours south of central florida haha


----------



## Florida (Jan 20, 2012)

I know this thread is a little old. But I am in the Ft. Myers area, from the Tampa Bay area, and travel to central FL frequently, so I would be willing to meet somewhere within there. Anyone still interested?


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I would be interested, assuming we could get a few people.


----------



## jerseykidd (Apr 1, 2012)

I live in cocoa and trying to find people that has generlized anxitey and panic attacks write me a message in my inbox so maybe we could chat and ect


----------



## laura1991 (Apr 12, 2012)

wavy3 said:


> Anyone? I live in Orlando and I'm wondering if anyone else is even vaguely near the area. If so...well, you know...the title of this sub-forum.


well, I live in jensen beach (just south of ft. peirce)..but I plan on going to UCF next spring!


----------



## wavy3 (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay, so let's say something maybe in May. Would anyone be interested?


----------



## hareshmirchandani (Apr 25, 2012)

*Hi!*

Hey I just joined these forums and I live around the Tampa Bay area, have you guys ever met up before. If so please give me a place, date, and time and I'll be glad to join up.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Hadoukensensei said:


> I live in Fort laudardale, kinda far from orlando.


same here


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

I live in Orlando! But unfortunately at the moment I do not have a ride


----------



## Flusher (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm down to meet up this month. I live in Sarasota but am in orlando once a month or so to see old friends and my sister. How about friday the 18th? I'll be there tomorrow for cinco de mayo celebrations ;-)


----------



## scaliesmark (May 9, 2012)

Ooh, Id' love to try to meet up with some of you, trying to get a ride to Orlando is going to suck though, I live up in Leesburg, so it isn't exactly walking distance.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump! 

Is anyone interested in meeting up sometime next month and have any ideas for how it should go? I'm in the Kissimmee/Poinciana area and would like to meet more SASers. I've met two so far, and hang out with one often. She would also like to tag along too. Also, does anyone have MSN, Skype, or want to text sometimes?


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I would be interested in meeting up.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone else interested? Also, does anyone want attend the Red Hot & Boom concert next month? It's located in Altamonte Springs on Tuesday, July 3rd, and the concert is FREE!


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm near Sarasota and I'd also love to meet up! : )


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

So we are going to plan a trip to Cocoa Beach sometime in July! If you are interested, PM me.


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm in the west Tampa Bay area, in Pinellas county! I'm 29 and female BTW


----------

